# Help with transfers not sticking



## jennitheflower

Hi! I ordered a TON of plastisol transfers ($500 worth) and I am brand new at this. I got a heat press and a bunch of t-shirts. I ordered the transfers from Howard who helped me a ton and was amazing btw!!
BUT they will not stick to my t-shirts. Like at all. Maybe a corner of them sticks to the shirt. I have looked up everything about pressure and temperature and tweaked everything and still not sticking. I am preheat pressing the shirt for 5 seconds. I am hot peeling right away. I have 100% cotton Bella Canvas t-shirts and Howard all purpose transfers. What could the problem be? I am just trying to do basic one color fonts. Do transfers really work, I am getting nervous!! Thank you!!


----------



## danversatrans

What type of heat press ? you will need as much pressure as you can get...do you have a way of testing your press to make sure it is hot enough?


----------



## jennitheflower

Also I just have a basic heat press from Proworld-the 15x15 for $299.


----------



## danversatrans

jennitheflower said:


> Also I just have a basic heat press from Proworld-the 15x15 for $299.


What temp and time are you using? Sometimes adding a few seconds will help, can you clamp the heat press down to your table so you can add more pressure and not pick up the press when you open it? Also cut up a couple of the transfers into 1/4's and use one of the shirts that is already messed up until you get the right combination.


----------



## jennitheflower

I have samples I have been working with-but good idea about cutting them up!! I am wondering about the pressure. It is manual and I think I am pressing down hard enough but maybe I'm not! I will see if I can clamp the heat press down. Great advice-thank you!! I will keep trying...


----------



## Sulp

What type of transfers? Screen printed? Digital? Transfers aren't always a slam dunk like they may seem. Get me the transfer info and I will figure out what to do to get them working. BUT, be sure your machine is reaching the proper temperature and is accurate. Sometimes those cheaper machines can be a real pia! A cheap heating element is why you saved so much money..And when they have cold spots, or aren't accurate, or just don't work at all, it can be worthless. Hopefully that's not the case.


----------



## danversatrans

Clamp it down, add a few seconds and put as much pressure as you can...then once you get it to work back off a little on the pressure...you might also turn it up a few degrees


----------



## jennitheflower

Sulp said:


> What type of transfers? Screen printed? Digital? Transfers aren't always a slam dunk like they may seem. Get me the transfer info and I will figure out what to do to get them working. BUT, be sure your machine is reaching the proper temperature and is accurate. Sometimes those cheaper machines can be a real pia! A cheap heating element is why you saved so much money..And when they have cold spots, or aren't accurate, or just don't work at all, it can be worthless. Hopefully that's not the case.


They are screen printed plastisol. I am worried that my heat press is cheap and that is the problem. I was just hoping to use it to get started and then upgrade when things get going. I just need to figure out how to make the t-shirts! I thought plastisol transfers would be the answer but I am wondering if I just need to learn how screen print myself.


----------



## danversatrans

Transfers are good way to get your business started, but a good heat press is a Hugh plus...are you having any better luck?


----------



## jennitheflower

So its getting better but the peeling part is so hard. no caterer how I peel it, some of the letters will lift off. So I take my time and then I think it isn't hot anymore! Here is a picture. As you can see some of the black didn't stay on the bottom letters and I have paper that I can't get all the way off now.


----------



## danversatrans

Not Good, their instructions say 350 for 10 to 12 seconds and peel hot.....try turning up the heat 10 degrees and press for 12 seconds and peel hot......where it is sticking to the paper looks like it was not hot enough or had cooled down too much


----------



## jennitheflower

Yes everywhere I tried to peel the black would lift up. Should they be easier to peel? Like rip it off like a band aid? Or do you always have to carefully do it?I will try 10 degrees hotter 12 seconds and report back. Thank you so much for your help!! I knew it would be a learning curve but not this steep!


----------



## danversatrans

it shouldn't be...maybe order some samples from other vendors and try some other companies transfers..... but keep trying different things, they should peel easy .... a good heat press is a must...I really hate you are having to go through this, I know it's stressful...sorry


----------



## jennitheflower

Oh my gosh-it worked!!! Yay I am so excited.It peeled right off. I did 362 degrees and 12 seconds with high pressure. Im scared to try another one but I hope I found the formula!! Thank you so much!


----------



## danversatrans

Let us know if it keeps working  And good luck


----------



## Ripcord

If they're hard to peel and the print is lifting off you're not getting enough heat. Turn it up by a significant amount - 20 degrees or so and see what happens. You won't scorch cotton shirts unless it's way too hot. As mentioned above, once you get it hot enough to transfer nicely you can back off on the heat a little as long as they're still working right. (I suspect your press may not be getting to the set temperature...)


----------



## proworlded

Good to her that you were successful. The heat press is a very good quality product and, unfortunately, not all transfers are created equal and might require some tweaking.


----------



## proworlded

Sorry. *hear


----------



## Sulp

Screen printed (plastisol) transfers have a powdered adhesive that's put on the transfer after it's printed, but before it goes down the dryer. The powder a bit and the plastisol cures around it giving the transfer extra adhesion properties. That's why printed transfers feel a bit like sandpaper. I know the instructions say hot peel but have you let one cool completely and then try to peel it? Sometimes I have had MUCH better luck cold peeling screen printed transfers. And even when I hot peel I lift the shirt from the bottom and fan it a few times while its still on the pallet and then I peel it fast...Just like a Band-Aid. I have found over the years that transfer application instruction can vary a lot. There aren't any fast hard rules. Good luck!


----------



## jennitheflower

Interesting...I will try that! Yes I am learning each transfer can be different!


----------



## jennitheflower

That was the magic formula, they are all peeling right off! Yay! 
It is pretty amazing, they look really good!


----------



## Infin8

jennitheflower said:


> That was the magic formula, they are all peeling right off! Yay!
> It is pretty amazing, they look really good!


Jennifer, what was the magic formula?


----------



## into the T

Infin8 said:


> Jennifer, what was the magic formula?


it is right above that post on page one (see below)



danversatrans said:


> Not Good, their instructions say 350 for 10 to 12 seconds and peel hot.....try turning up the heat 10 degrees and press for 12 seconds and peel hot......where it is sticking to the paper looks like it was not hot enough or had cooled down too much


----------

